# Built My First Streamlight Stinger Dropin



## Gene43

Well I finally broke down and bought a Stinger. I got the HP model as the hole in the back of the reflector is larger diameter than that on the standard reflector. I cut up one of my Mag heatsinks mounted a Lumileds Rebel 100 and a driver on it and after much trial and error, fired it up. The small size of the Rebel makes it ideal for this.

Its driven at 1000ma and is just as bright as one of the Mag dropins. It easily lights objects at 800 feet.

Does anyone know the rear hole diameter on the standard head. I have to order one as I can't get it locally. I think with a bit of work I may be able to adapt the tiny rebel for it. I am in the process designing heatsinks and boards for this application.

Gene Malkoff


----------



## LG&M

Outstanding Gene!:thumbsup:


----------



## phosphor

Gene, what do with your drop-ins is remarkable. With one installed, it is possible to give a whole new "personality" to a flashlight !

-regards


----------



## LG&M

I would love to see a drop in for this streamlight.http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=48


----------



## Gene43

Thanks for the feedback. I may try to come up for more Streamlight dropins after this. The main reason I went for this one was at the request of local law enforcement folks.

Gene


----------



## houtex

I for one who has carried a streamlight for years would love a dropin replacement.Now if you could figure out an easy replacement for the lens.They scratch and melt so easily.


----------



## LiteFan

Great Idea Gene, hopefully you get the info for the standard stinger.


----------



## weed099

I would love a brighter LED upgrade for my Stinger HP. I have been trying to decide on a replacement for it for duty use. I have been wanting something brighter but can't make up my mind. This could solve that problem.


----------



## so241

Hey Gene, I read somewhere at one time that the bulb diameter for the stinger is 3/16 of an inch. That was some time ago. Sound right? Not sure if that helps or not. Doesn't look like the hole is much bigger.:thinking:


----------



## noleincol

Gene, I have been quite pleased with my D drop-in I use for perimeter illumination at DOC. As I own a Stinger HP, your newest drop-in would be of great use inside the fence (if taken by inmates it makes a less usable weapon with which to be beaten). Would it be possible to use Cree Q5 for longer run times without the heat issues inherent with Rebel? Thanks again for your innovative thinking and products. Have a good day.


----------



## Gene43

The problem is one of size. The small size of the Rebel is what makes this a possibility. I have run the protoype Rebel dropin for 3 hrs continuous without heat issues.


----------



## lumenal

Wow, I had this crazy dream.

I opened up CPF and there was a thread titled:

Just Built My First *C-sized *Mag Dropin.

I wonder if this will only be a dream. Gene? :thinking: .


----------



## Bort

Gene,
The hole at the back of the reflector on my Stinger measures .230" without the o ring. With the o ring it measures .193". The bulb measures .172". I would be interested in the drop in when you get one developed.


----------



## Gene43

Thanks Bort, very useful information.Luminal, I am taking delivery on machined Mag C and D sized heatsinks for my dropins this week.


----------



## Samuel

Hi Gene, will your new drop-in also work with the Ultrastinger? If so, how would the output (throw, flood, and overall) and runtime compare with a stock US incandescent? Thanks...


----------



## LiteFan




----------



## this_is_nascar

Gene are you activily making these drop-ins for the Stinger?


----------



## madecov

Stinger
Ultrastinger
Stinger HP
SL20

These are going to be the most popular with Law Enforcement.


----------



## Gene43

I have built a few prototypes. However, finalizing the design of the M60 has monopolized the majority of my free time. Hopefully I will have more time to devote to the Stingers in the near future.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Wolf

I'm willing to bet that there are some (a lot?) of us out here that would just be happy with a premade base for a starting point to mod their incan stinger, least I know I would be


----------



## djblank87

Congrats Gene on the SL Stinger drop-in those would be a great addition to you current line up. Hope to see them in production soon as I'm sure they would sell like hotcakes as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## light_emitting_dude

A drop in for the SL Strion would also be nice. Maybe with a rebel 100? It seems the Strion is becoming more popular than the Stinger these days espically with police officers because of its smaller size.


----------



## Lightingguy321

A rebel mounted on a star with the regulator tacked on the back and connected into the lamp base for the strion. Also you need to saw off the thin neck on the strion reflector. I have to get around to getting a rebel star. My strion is running a Luxeon III on a star currently.


----------



## Speedball

I would be in line for a Stinger upgrade....:goodjob:


----------



## TXArsonCop

My UltraStinger wants _more_ lumens!!!!!!! Or at least the same with a much l-o-n-g-e-r runtime. I'm holding out on an incan bulb and battery upgrade to see what magic Gene can perform... My PolyStinger could use some help too.


----------



## crazeeman13

Sign me up if your do a Strion upgrade. It seems to be the new choice for alot of us LEOs on the duty belt.


----------



## Lightingguy321

As for the Strion upgrade, I am still smoothing out the kinks in the design. I have to find a way to prevent the danged emitter from shorting out on the reflector base and then I want to see if I can drill out a hole large enough in the reflector (darn you have to keep the reflector its got the threads to the head and body...) to fit an McR reflector. On top of that I need a thinner star board and a regulator board that is equally thin and will fit in the strion (aka a sandwich, but no luck for one that fits totally right). So give me a month or three ( I am a junior in high school so I am wicked busy). Eventually I think I will either utilize an RB80 star or a Seoul P4 Ubin on a star. Both will either use stock reflector with a larger hole or a drilled out reflector to accommodate an McR reflector (most likely McR10 rebel, or 16 seoul.) However, I have been finding that I like the incan beam more than the LED personal preference, but I will be working on an LED drop in due to efficiency. PM me for further info. Thermal management is even tougher in the strion, has to live on the star board to survive.


----------



## Lightingguy321

Oh crap  let me emphasize a point i forgot above, no standard sandwich module will fit without impeding the reflectors ability to collect light, so really if you use a sandwich you have to use a McR and sawed up reflector:shakehead.


----------



## Bloodnut

Now see, that just ain't right. I see Gene posting that he has the Stinger drop-in up and running only to find that this is an old thread that got bumped. Somebody's gonna get coal in their stocking for that ....


----------



## TXArsonCop

Yes but Gene replied as recently as 12/05 that he had some prototypes, but hadn't dedicated a LOT of build time due to other projects.


----------



## txgp17

I'll be more than happy to buy one when they come out. I've already bought two of Gene's M60's, and I'm waiting on the Mag-D's to get back in stock.

I gave my brother an Inova T4 last year, but he would flip out if he had a 230 lumen drop-in for his stinger.


----------



## g8trwood

TLR, TLR, TLR please


----------



## headlight

I would probably be interested in sl20 and ultra stinger upgrade


----------



## txgp17

Gene43 said:


> Does anyone know the rear hole diameter on the standard head.
> 
> Gene Malkoff


It's Exactly 0.200"
And it's 0.818" tall when lying with the benzyl face down.


----------



## FightinCB

any progress with the Stinger HP drop-in? Checked the website and still nothing on streamlight drop-ins.


----------



## FightinCB

oops


----------



## chokker

I have 3 or 4 stingers, I would be willing to bet that there are more stingers out there than surefire's.


----------



## thevainone

i emailed gene after i got my m60 about 3months ago and he stated he wasnt going to produce any drop ins for the stinger due to the small pinsize light opening :sigh:


----------



## TXArsonCop

Say it ain't so!! Wonder if there's still hope for my Ultra Stinger? Although my poly Stinger needs help the mostest. :candle:


----------



## saabluster

oops.


----------



## darkzero

thevainone said:


> i emailed gene after i got my m60 about 3months ago and he stated he wasnt going to produce any drop ins for the stinger due to the small pinsize light opening :sigh:


 
I can relate. Making connection with the stock bi-pin connector is not easy. Well it's not that hard but I can't imagine building as many as Gene would. I've done a couple & don't think I would like to do it again. I used the stock lamp assy with different pins but I'm sure there might be an easier way. Something like the Terralux drop in comes to mind.























Here's what the Terralux drop in looks like:


----------



## Gene43

Now it's for real! It is for the standard Stinger not the HP. Long journey to get to this one!


----------



## RMR

Gene, New CPF user here...

Do you offer instructions on how to do this mod? Or do you sell the drop-in? Either way, think I'd like to take a stab at this mod.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkzero

He sells the drop in on his site. I have one & I'm very happy with it. I installed it in my old Stinger that I used for years as a mechanic & it has brought new life to it, I use in the garge/shop very often.


----------

